# To All Southeast Michigan Catch & Release Trout Fisherman



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

I went to both Paint Creek and the Clinton River yesterday and I temped the Clinton in Auburn Hills at 76 and PC in one of it's coldest sections at 71. I had to go to the hands down coldest section on Paint Creek that I know to find 69 degree water. If you intend on releasing any fish you catch, I suggest that you give the Southeast Michigan trout streams a rest until the water cools down unless you know a colder section. Just thought I would let you all know just in case you don't have a thermometer or were unaware for whatever reason.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

It's important when you plan to release fish that you make sure they have the best chance to survive. Here's some great information on temps as they relate to trout

http://www.70degreepledge.org/

And of course, more general catch and release info here

http://catch-n-release.org/


----------



## Willfishanytime (Jun 23, 2011)

My brother and I went down to the Clinton river in auburn hills yesterday. We were in the water at 6am and the water felt cool,but fish were not very active. We fished a big stretch of river and only got one 12inch brown trout. We hooked lots of chubs seen lots of trout,buy they were not very active. I think for the rest of the summer my trout fishing is going to be put on hold until the water cools back down.


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you release the trout? If you did, how did he respond (lethargic, energetic,etc.) Even though the water may have felt cool, it was more than likely above 70. I am not trying to criticize you for fishing in warmer water, all I am trying to say if you intend on releasing your trout, their chances for survival are very low.

There are some colder sections on Paint Creek but I would rather not mention them publicly. Fish early mornings and later at night when the water is cooler. Also, I suggest a stream thermometer, it's a great investment for a trout fisherman not just for conservation but for finding colder water which can really hold a lot of trout.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm sorry for people that live over there


----------



## Willfishanytime (Jun 23, 2011)

Never even took the fish out of the water. I have barbless hooks makes for very easy release. The fish swam away right away no problem all looked good.


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds great. I think I might need a new thermometer even though I just got one in April.:rant:

If anyone has a thermometer that works could you please tell me what readings you got on Paint Creek or the Clinton? I want to be sure that the water is below 70 before I fish.


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

Willfishanytime said:


> The fish swam away right away no problem all looked good.


I'm not trying to single anyone out, or start anything, but just because a fish swims off doesn't mean that it will survive - just ask some of the guys who target skams on the site. If you're not keeping your fish, give 'em a break for a while until things cool off and stabilize.


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree, if you're planning on catch and release, there are very few places to fish now where the water is below 70. The bottom line is if you intend on releasing trout, carry a thermometer and be responsible otherwise *don't fish for trout! *


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

To check the calibration on your thermometer, put it into a glass of ice water, and let it sit for a few minutes. It should read close to 32*.


----------

